# Your AHJ permit requirements



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 8, 2011)

When Mr. Contractor pulls a permit, what do u request from that dude?

1)Two sets of plans one to be left at the JOB SITE not in Juniors truck!

2)Permit to be displayed at job, where?

3)when to be displayed?

4)Do you require the permit to be protected like in a zip-lock bag or allow it to be displayed in the window?

5)Do you make inspection notes on the back side of the displayed permit?

Other comments


----------



## Yankee (Feb 8, 2011)

I stamp one set of plans "post on site" I don't care how they have it there, just so's it is there when "we" need to look at what the hell went wrong.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 8, 2011)

> 4)Do you require the permit to be protected like in a zip-lock bag or allow it to be displayed in the window?


We even provide the bag for residential and other small projects.

http://www.blakeproducts.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=149


----------



## Mac (Feb 8, 2011)

1. One set marked "approved" to remain on jobsite; one  set for our files

2. Display permit in a front window, visible from the street; larger projects may keep in an onsite job office, trailer, etc

3. Until completion

4. Don't care

5. We use a fresh NCR form for each visit, with notes, conditions, test results, etc.

When people ask why the permit needs to be visible, I reply "So your neighbors won't call me and say your doing work without a permit."


----------



## bgingras (Feb 8, 2011)

3- Always until completion

4- Displayed, it would be nice to protect it since most municipalities will charge you something for lost/destroyed permits. One town I built in actually charges a full permit fee if you lost one, and the permit fee was $3,000 for a house I built 2 years ago.

5- I've always made comments on the back of the permit and also a correction sheet if needed. I'll put notes in the file and/or computer file associated with the permit. I'll actually initial any notes I made once I inspect for those items needing correction. I'd love to see permits that have actual room for notes, but I've yet to see one in any town I've worked for or built in.


----------



## fatboy (Feb 8, 2011)

1) Depends on the size of project, 2 min., up to six. Yes, one kept on job for inspections.

2) Permit on job, somewhere obvious.

3) Whenever an inspection is called for.

4) No specific requirement.

5 Yes, wherever applicable, we have different "permit" cards for different permits.

Also, any engineer's letters, repairs, truss calcs, eng. floor layout.........


----------



## cboboggs (Feb 8, 2011)

1. Two sets of plans. One set stamped "Reviewed for Code Compliance" and "These plans must be onsite for all inspections" and returned to the applicant. One set redlined stays with the file. The inspection fails if the plans are not onsite for inspection.

2. Displayed in a window and visible from the street. Unless it is a deck then we recommend you place it in a plastic bag and keep it accessible near the  project.

3. The permit signature card must be displayed while the project is ungoing.

4. No, but recommend it.

5. No comments on the back of the permit. We use a fresh form every visit.


----------



## dbrown (Feb 8, 2011)

2 sets of plans required for permitting we stamp both, one we keep in the office, the other is returned to the contractor with requirement that the plan be in the permit box at the time of inspection or the inspection will not happen. Typically a permit box is installed, smaller projects may not have a box. We have forms for corrections, the contractor gets a copy and we attach a copy to the permit paperwork. Towards the end of the project some permits will be moved inside, usually taped to a window. We do not require a ziplock bag, but they are used occasionally. Biggest issue we have is the contractor lets the plumber, electrician and the mechanical contractor use them and then he can't locate them at the time of inspection, now he has to come back to the office to have his drawings stamped again.


----------



## Alias (Feb 8, 2011)

1. Minimum 2 sets, more if commercial or large residential. One set onsite.

2. In close proximity to the work being performed, preferably out of direct sunlight. I have also started using a bright green card with the permit number, address, and work description; to be posted where it is clearly visible from the street.

3. At all times

4. Recommend placing permit card in ziploc or similar type plastic bag to protect from weather.

5. No notes on card. Correction notices for deficiencies, other notes go into my bound notebook.

Sue, where the west still lives


----------



## NH09 (Feb 8, 2011)

1.) We require 1 set of plans be on site, but I always have the job file and redlined copy with me so I've never had to ask to see their copy.

2.) Permit must be displayed so it is visible from the street, so everybody knows they have one.

3.) Permit displayed from start of project to completion.

4.) No requirement for protection, but recommend a large zip lock bag if outside.

5.) We have a two part inspection form that we fill out and give one copy to the contractor.


----------



## Frank (Feb 8, 2011)

1) Two sets of plans-- one to be available on the jobsite for inspections use and one for our records.

2) Permit needs to be visible-- window or trailer window ok.  In multitenant buildings often posted by the tenant entrance door.

3) Until the work is completed and inspected.

4) We print our building permits on waterproof paper.

5) Inspection notes are entered into the computer system by the inspector in the field and can be accessed by the inspectors in the field via wireless connection.  Printed copy left on jobsite


----------



## FredK (Feb 8, 2011)

1) 2 sets.  If I can't find the correct set on the job there is no inspection.

2) Anywhere, but does help to let one know where it is.

3) When doing inspections.

4) No

5) No. Corrections on seperate form.  One copy with permit other to use for notes for computer entry.



> I don't care how they have it there, just so's it is there when "we" need to look at what the hell went wrong.


  Now that's funny Yankee.


----------



## GHRoberts (Feb 8, 2011)

For residential all that is required here is the permit posted by the road.

The AHJ tends to get grumpy when called out to do an inspection.


----------



## ewenme (Feb 8, 2011)

1. Two sets of plans: one stamped and labeled "Job Site" to be on site for inspections; second set stamped and labeled "Office Copy". Sets are identical.

2. Permit "inspection card" displayed in a weather resistive protector provided by this office [zip lock bag]. Inspections are recorded on the card [nice yellow that shows up for all the neighbors to see so they don't complain about work without a permit] which is 8.5 x 11 inches.

3. Permit should be always on display, however, we will do inspections without it on site, but the contractor will have to call the office to know whether he passed or failed.

4. See number 2 above.

5. We record the inspection date, initials of the inspector and whether or not they can proceed. We have correction notices in two-part NCR for the failures.

An aside: We print a copy of the permit on white paper for their records. We provide a 'permit inspection card', yellow as noted above, for display and recording of inspections. We do not charge for a new inspection card if one is lost.  We don't recommend that they put the white permit on display as that's their receipt also. The permit inspection card is a courtesy: the neighbors love to see that everyone follows the rules! One inspector wanted to refuse to do an inspection if the card wasn't available. That was a No, No! Have permit, get inspection is the rule. :- )


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 8, 2011)

It's good to see most of us have the same process, I  also use a two piece inspection report when needed. I require two plans with both being stamped approved with one set to be at job site for review. It's amazing how many times they can't fine the plans!

A follow up question does anybody use the stickers after doing an inspection, Green for go and Red for you better STOP or else?

pc1


----------



## Daddy-0- (Feb 8, 2011)

Basically the same as Frank except that we don't have mobile wireless. We can pull into the fire station or library parking lot and get county network wi-fi. For those who don't have it I will say that having the inspection process automated to computers is sweet. I am spoiled for sure.


----------



## FredK (Feb 9, 2011)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> A follow up question does anybody use the stickers after doing an inspection, Green for go and Red for you better STOP or else?  pc1


Yes indeed.  I do when doing some inspections.  Place both red/green on the front window so people can see if there is no inspection card around.  Usually on a sheetrock inspection(green).

My one super runs two subdivisions and usually is around but then if not a short call about errors or passes is made and stickers on windows.  Same for some home remodels/additions are being done where there's no one around.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 9, 2011)

Red is a stop work only color IMHO

 In a previous jurisdiction we used Blue for correct and proceed Yellow for correct and re-inspect


----------



## NH09 (Feb 14, 2011)

We have a bright red "not approved" sticker - this is typically used for failed electrical installations that pose a danger if the breaker is left on. We shut the breaker off, put the sticker over the breaker and take a photo.


----------

